

Am I the only one tired of so many Google+ entries hitting HN's front page? - galactus

Seriously, enough is enough.
======
beaumartinez
Probably not. But it's new, it's big, and _it hasn't even been a week_ since
its release. It'll die down eventually.

 _It's only on the front page because the community likes talking about it._

